

10 reasons entrepreneurs should take more vacations - webwatch
http://www.16thletter.com/2008/04/17/10-reasons-entrepreneurs-should-take-more-vacations/

======
ardit33
God, I need one now. May 1st, can't wait.

------
LPTS
Man. Fuck vacation and this work life balance crap. If I am on vacation
there's this little voice in my head that says "you're that much closer to
dying all so some poor people can serve you some drinks you don't like while
pretending they don't think you're evil and resent your economic status, and
none of your work has gotten done."

And, when I was a kid, there was nothing worse than family vacations. I wanted
my parents to be at work so I could play video games or my commodore 64. Point
11 she makes is good.

